# ***CRITICAL!!!*** Who gave the POB HID spotlight on 04-05-07?



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, this is very importa...no, better make that ****CRITICAL!!!**** - I need to know who it was that gave me the Sam's Club Power On Board rechargeable HID spotlight on 04-05-07.

I need to know so that it may be returned to the man who gave it to me - my parents (whom I live with primarily for financial reasons) are absolutely adamant that I dispose of it by 11-26-08, or else I will be forced to place it on Craigslist, and if it does not sell, place it in the wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can) for disposal. :shakehead


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 12, 2008)

Uh, it was me?
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=160253


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why are they so adamant that you be rid of it? Were you naughty? :thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2008)

Cigarman said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are they so adamant that you be rid of it? Were you naughty? :thinking:


It was somebody that lives in/very near Sacramento (or *did* in April 2007) - very probably Beamhead.

They're making me get rid of it plus almost all of my other flashlights, things that glow, R/C aircraft...well, almost everything you see on my website because we have to move to Washington in February 2009 and they do not want to pay "$10,000.00 to send a flashlight" (their words, not mine).

I will be keeping my unfinished Arc LS prototype, my royal blue Arc LS, at least some SureFire products, and at least some of my lasers (all Blu-ray lasers, at least one blue DPSS laser, several green DPSS lasers, both yellow PSS lasers, and several red lasers).
But yes, I do have to dispose of the Power On Board HID spotlight and most every other light I have. :shakehead


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 12, 2008)

It was me, I met you at your old apartment in Greenhaven. What is it you want to do?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Uh, it was me?
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=160253


Yup, it was you alright. 
I'm still looking for the AC charger (+13.8 volts, 750mA); so when I find it (it's still "buried" in some unknown box following my recent move), I'll be in touch so I can make arrangements for you to pick it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> It was me, I met you at your old apartment in Greenhaven. What is it you want to do?


Once I locate the AC charger, I'd like you to pick the unit up if possible; or else I'll be forced to dispose of it in some other manner - possibly by throwing it in the garbage.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 12, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Once I locate the AC charger, I'd like you to pick the unit up if possible; or else I'll be forced to dispose of it in some other manner - possibly by throwing it in the garbage.


Shoot me a pm with your info, do not throw it away.:candle:


----------



## csshih (Nov 12, 2008)

o-O

I'll take some stuff you don't want?


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 12, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> They're making me get rid of it plus almost all of my other flashlights, things that glow, R/C aircraft...well, almost everything you see on my website



The Nonsense indicator lamp is now lit 

I can foresee quite a few options here - a storage unit, for one. $20-ish a month and you'll actually have *too much room* for flashlights and toys..

Next up would be a getting a POD, basically a big storage box that you can have stored, and then when you do move, you can have it delivered to your new address. See it here: http://www.pods.com/

If nothing else, get some large storage tubs at your local hardware store, and put everything into them, then put the tubs somewhere completely out of the way, so that it appears you got rid of everything.

And so on. I think this could be resolved so that the LED Museum can live on, it'll just take some planning


----------



## DArklite (Nov 13, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> They're making me get rid of it plus almost all of my other flashlights, things that glow, R/C aircraft...well, almost everything you see on my website because we have to move to Washington in February 2009



Does this mean you will once again be pre-lighting the Seattle Christmas tree with lasers?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely not this Christmas, and probably not (but not "DEFINITELY" not) next Christmas either.
Not this year because we'll still be in Sacramento.
And probably not Christmas 2009 because we'll be moving to the Federal Way / Tukwila area, which I believe is 35 to 45 miles SE of Seattle, and I do not drive.
The only possibility for Christmas 2009 is if we're on the bus line, and if that's the case, I can easily take a Metro bus to downtown Seattle.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 15, 2008)

You know you could just all your lights to ME for safe keeping, and the burning lasers too; Id treat them well lol


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 21, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Yes, this is very importa...no, better make that ****CRITICAL!!!**** - I need to know who it was that gave me the Sam's Club Power On Board rechargeable HID spotlight on 04-05-07.
> 
> I need to know so that it may be returned to the man who gave it to me - my parents (whom I live with primarily for financial reasons) are absolutely adamant that I dispose of it by 11-26-08, or else I will be forced to place it on Craigslist, and if it does not sell, place it in the wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can) for disposal. :shakehead


 
Do yourself, and Everyone else a favor by asking around for who would be
willing to hold onto these lights for safekeeping. I am sure there are ALOT
of members in the Sacramento area that can help you out. It would be a
crying shame if you Threw Out a Flashlight!!!! :mecry::mecry:
I myself, WOULD NOT Even Consider it!!

That being said, Someone close to him, Please Help Out!

Okay, I'am done


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 22, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> The Nonsense indicator lamp is now lit
> 
> I can foresee quite a few options here - a storage unit, for one. $20-ish a month and you'll actually have *too much room* for flashlights and toys..
> 
> ...



From Craig's website:



> The LED Museum is provided as a public service, and is funded out of my own pocket. Living on a $400 a month disability stipend makes it difficult to maintain the website and the internet service hosting it...



What is easy solution to most people here may be very hard to do if you are in above mentioned situation.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 22, 2008)

Some advice from my 11th grade science teacher..



StarHalo's 11th Grade Science Teacher said:


> Find a way.



The sale of one or two flashlights would be enough to store them all. Should that UV laser get sold, that'd be enough to just ship the whole collection and then some..


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 22, 2008)

It's always looks easy, not so much when you are actually dealing with it.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 22, 2008)

Now I feel obligated to help. Im willing to pay for a storage unit and shipping if he would like....but I get to choose the location of said shelf....er storage unit yea thats what I meant to say, storage unit =] but in all seriousness I would deffinatly pay shipping round trip if he wanted to store his lights at my place.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Allrighty Folks,

We need to setup a paypal fund to get him a proper place
to store this wonderful collection! Do i have to put forth
the effort? Or can we still have someone near him to store
the lights locally.. In Sacramento, or his new Washington
location? Please help him out, or i will setup a paypal fund 
for him to do so himself.

Please Help him out folks!

Super

P.S. I will donate 30.00 for the cause !


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2008)

While I do really appreciate everybody's offers of assistance, I'm afraid that the fate of most of my lights has already been sealed.






Some things you just can't undo.

You can't un-strike a match. You can't un-peel a tomato. You can't un-flush a toliet. You can't un-blow a blown LED. And you can't un-seal the fate of something who's fate has been sealed. 

Also, just so this thread does not get deleted, soliciting funds on CPF is a rather severe no-no; this thread will very likely get deleted soon if the above post by Sabrewolf is not edited. :-/


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 23, 2008)

The POB HID is still safe yes? Do not throw it away, PM me your info and I'll pick it up.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 23, 2008)

what do you mean by its fate is sealed, if your selling em i havent seen your post on cpfm; but if your disposing of them....='[ its a sad day for flashaholicism


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 23, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> While I do really appreciate everybody's offers of assistance, I'm afraid that the fate of most of my lights has already been sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uhm?
I am not soliciting funds I am trying to help You out :twothumbs
Do you really think i would Try to tick off people around here 
I guess thats what i get for helping :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup, soliciting is a big No-No....

Hey, it's almost Christmas. Let's do Secret Santa.

Looks like everyone pulled Craig's name out of the hat this year. Let's all be lazy and just send him money so he can buy his own gifts.

Sound good?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Yup, soliciting is a big No-No....
> 
> Hey, it's almost Christmas. Let's do Secret Santa.
> 
> ...


 
I was accused of soliciting Again?
How was i doing that? All i am trying to do
is help the guy out to find a temporary home
for his lights. And i was offering a donation
for the cause. That is soliciting? I thought this
was a "Community". Since when do we turn our 
backs to a person Truly in need?

Someone PLEASE Explain HOW i was Soliciting?
Because the ONLY thing i have to gain here is the satisfaction of
helping a person out that is in need. As i always say to friends
and family, Smiles are worth more than Anything!


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2008)

Sabrewolf... read CPF policy #10 HERE.

And what I think Craig is getting at by saying that their fate is already sealed is that most of his lights were already "disposed" of in his last move from Washington to Sacramento.


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2008)

Craig... Perhaps some of the confusion could be cleared up with a bit of clarification. 

For example, perhaps it would help if you clarified for people that your website, The LED Museum is not going away or offline... that you may have to simply make it mainly archival (no new evaluations with a few exceptions) until you can get settled in your new abode and get in some new items for evaluation. 

It may also help to clarify that the existance of The LED Museum website has already been financially taken care of through the awesome generosity of CPF members in the past and that, as you have already stated, while you really do appreciate everybody's offers of assistance, it isn't necessary. 

The information contained within the halls of The LED Museum is there. The only thing that could take that information away is Craig himself should he decide to just zap it all. The current information is not dependent upon what Craig has in his closet or under the bed or in someone else's garage. The current information is on the website and in Craig's head. All of that information will always be a great asset to many communities, not just CPF. 

So if The LED Museum has to go mainly archival for a little bit, we will wait with great anticipation for new additions... and we can take the time to catch up on the vast amounts of knowledge that already exists on the site. 

So... perhaps it would be better to say that "The LED Museum is taking a short break", instead of "The end is near!" Afterall, as long as the site stays on line, The LED Museum will never end... :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually Greta, The LED Museum going mainly "archival only" is (at this point anyway) to be rather permanent. :shakehead

Since I live with my father and stepmother for mainly (well, *ENTIRELY* might be more appropriate here!) financial reasons, it is their decision, not mine.
It is their decision to make me dispose of most of what I have, not mine. 

The website *WILL* remain online for the foreseeable future, but new evaluations will be very few and far between - they are to be made only of products which a manufacturer or vendor sends with a return shipping label or funds for same.

The more abusive testing I'm known for is now a thing of the past; only optical and (when possible) electrical parameters will be published - along with spectroscopy and (as appropriate) beam cross-sectional analyses.

Although I will be keeping my spectrometers because they're very small, the beam cross-sectional analyser is a large instrument that requires its own computer (a fairly sizeable tower-style desktop running Windows 98 in this case); and I've already been forced to dispose of the large calibration lamp for it (it went to the dump last Wednesday):shakehead. So I cannot guarantee with absolute, positive, 100% certainty that I'll be able to hang onto that particular instrument.

So as you may be able to see, I will not be able to operate The LED Museum with anywhere near the current capacity in eight more days as of this posting.  :shakehead


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Actually Greta, The LED Museum going mainly "archival only" is (at this point anyway) to be rather permanent. :shakehead
> 
> Since I live with my father and stepmother for mainly (well, *ENTIRELY* might be more appropriate here!) financial reasons, it is their decision, not mine.
> It is their decision to make me dispose of most of what I have, not mine.
> ...


 
So IOW... it doesn't matter if people send you money or lights or offer to store things for you in their garage, your parents just don't want the stuff around and you have to get rid of it... do I pretty much have that correct? :thinking:

And I guess it's all in semantics... or maybe again, I'm not understanding  ... but my read is that The LED Museum website is not ending but simply scaling back on the new information and evaluations that it will be adding. The existing information is still going to be available to all and sundry for as long as the domain name is registered and the server bill is paid... right? And as I posted above, I'm sure that once you get settled in your new abode, you will be able to maintain the site once again although at a lower capacity due to equipment restraints... do I have that part correct also? 

I guess I'm just trying to see this with a "glass-half-full" attitude rather than a fatal "glass-is-just-about-empty" one. Ever the optimist... never the fatalist... :candle:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Greta said:


> Sabrewolf... read CPF policy #10 HERE.
> 
> And what I think Craig is getting at by saying that their fate is already sealed is that most of his lights were already "disposed" of in his last move from Washington to Sacramento.


 

Thank you Greta!

What i was getting at was the Exception to the Rule. But Alas, No more
helping if the lights have gone the wayward side..:mecry: I Tried 
So i guess this is a lesson to me  I will File this to Memory for the future

Super


----------



## climberkid (Nov 23, 2008)

if there was a get-out-of-jail-free-card for breaking cpf rules this is the time to use it. i really think this is an exception to the rule. and please elaborate on the "fate" that has been sealed. (someone nearby start checking trashcans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2008)

Sabrewolf and climberkid... I don't think you understand. Short of getting Craig his own place with plenty of space for him to keep all of his equipment and then maintaining that place for him financially, there is nothing that can be done. Craig's parents have put these restrictions on him. There is nothing that any of us can do about that.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Nov 23, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> it went to the dump last Wednesday


Don't throw anything away. Sell it, or at least give it away. There are plenty of people on here, myself included, who would love some of your old junk that you have to dispose of. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Don't throw anything away. Sell it, or at least give it away. There are plenty of people on here, myself included, who would love some of your old junk that you have to dispose of. Don't let it go to waste.


 

Craig's situation is.... How can I put this.... It would be very difficult for him to just head on down to the local post office to mail off a bunch of lights, put up for sale; on the MarketPlace. 

Craig has no car, and is in a wheelchair. The last time he put a light up for sale on the internet, the stipulation was that the Buyer himself had to come to Craig's doorstep to pick up the item. 

In his case, the easiest thing to do (sadly) is toss the items not picked up; into a dumpster.

* (All of this is public knowledge. I don't feel as though I'm revealing any personal information about Craig. However, if he objects, I'll edit out this post immediately).


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 23, 2008)

Or maybe someone could send you a box and put whatever you want to save in there and we'll store it until you want it back, no charge, I could babysit a box of your stuff, no problem.

It's a shame so much good stuff have to go to waste.

I think there are lots of flashaholics close to you that can help you out instead of puting it in the dumpster.

AlexGT


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 24, 2008)

Im sure that If all the CPF members around him went to his house and got to meet him, that not only would it brighten craigs day (seeing how his old stuff that would other wise be lost go twards advancing someones collection) but whom ever met him im sure would be touched as well.....I think with some planning and communication that this could work out?...well maybe


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 24, 2008)

This whole situation is most distressing. When one is short of cash it seems criminal for things to be thrown away when they could be sold to raise funds. I feel sad for Craig that his parents are apparently being a little short-sighted here, but it is hard to know another's situation.

I also feel that if nothing else this place is a community, and communities gather round to help their members. So I also feel sad that nothing could have been done ahead of time to help avoid unnecessary loss. Unfortunately I don't live close to Craig or I would have been willing to offer assistance with temporary storage or disposal by sale.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'am sure Craig knows by now that we are willing to help in any
way we can :thumbsup: Stay in good spirits buddy! I hope your 
move goes well :candle: :wave:

Superduper


----------



## UncleFester (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe an executor could volunteer or be selected to sell or give away Craig's stuff. It is a crime for it to be thrown away. There is a LOT of history there. 
Also, I'm convinced his parents don't understand the "value" of the stuff. If a parade of CPF'ers showed up as YouFoundNemo suggested it may bring a new awareness..... :thinking:


----------



## Oznog (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, the current housing crisis has been so hard on the flashlights...

Won't somebody _please_ think of the flashlights?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL oznog, this thread was in dire need of some lightening up....I wonder, Craig, are your parents able/willing to box up the items that would be trashed for someone to pick up and redistribute/sell/pass around? I know of *someone* who wouldnt mind giving them a little monitary incentive coughSabrewolfcough =] just kidding about that last part:laughing:


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> LOL oznog, this thread was in dire need of some lightening up....I wonder, Craig, are your parents able/willing to box up the items that would be trashed for someone to pick up and redistribute/sell/pass around? I know of *someone* who wouldnt mind giving them a little monitary incentive coughSabrewolfcough =] just kidding about that last part:laughing:


 
I'am NOT Kidding 
But to keep things "Forum Legal", i can deal with Craig Directly
as a friend, and Not a forum member.. If That doesn't break
the rules Either :mecry:If that is Breaking the Rules, Someone
please step in and i will edit my post :mecry:

Craig, Shoot me a PM if you are up for it


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Nov 25, 2008)

I wish I lived close enough that I could be of some assistance, but hopefully there is someone else nearby. Thinking of flashlights in dumpsters makes me sad.:mecry:


----------



## chew socks (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread is making my eyes well up and is making me very sad and dead inside....you have my (and i'm sure everyone else here's) condolences Craig. :mecry:

Good luck in your new home and i hope you find happiness to fill the void.

It's just such a shame to see what you love going in the trash.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know the outcome of this flashlight tragedy?
And is Craig getting the help he needs?


----------

